# Traps and stretchers for sale



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a few things im gonna get rid of to make some room in the shed.

12-#1 Vic. stop loss jumps $65.00 
20- #1 wire rat stretchers $30.00
5- Hudson Bay #4 d.coils $50.00 
1- Hudson Bay #3 d.coil $7.00
5- Victor #1 3/4 d.coils $50.00 new
1- Fleshing knife $30.00
(identicle to a sheffield but I cant read the name on it) 

All in good shape,complete and strong/no junk but need to be dyed and waxed.

Buyer pays shipping/ or pick up in Iron River, MI


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

If interested make me an reasonable offer, its all gotta go.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I have been looking for more rat stretchers so I will gladly take those. I will send you a pm to work out the details.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I have been looking for more rat stretchers so I will gladly take those. I will send you a pm to work out the details.


Brandon, I tried to send you a PM but your PM's are full, i'll post them sold for you. Get back to me.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

U.P. trappermark said:


> Brandon, I tried to send you a PM but your PM's are full, i'll post them sold for you. Get back to me.


Thanks.
I made room and replied.


----------



## trapperwilson (Jan 5, 2011)

I am interested in the 5-Hudson Bay #4d.coils i would offer you $40.00 for them please let me know. Thank you


----------



## trapperwilson (Jan 5, 2011)

U.P. trappermark said:


> I have a few things im gonna get rid of to make some room in the shed.
> 
> 12-#1 Vic. stop loss jumps $65.00
> 20- #1 wire rat stretchers $30.00
> ...


 i will give you $40.00 for the 5-Hudson Bay 4 d.coil


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Still have the stoploss? would like to have those...

Eric


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

U.P. trappermark said:


> I have a few things im gonna get rid of to make some room in the shed.
> 
> 12-#1 Vic. stop loss jumps $65.00
> 20- #1 wire rat stretchers $30.00
> ...


Sent PM on Stoploss traps


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

trapperwilson said:


> i will give you $40.00 for the 5-Hudson Bay 4 d.coil


 
They are sold.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Everything is sold or spoken for.


----------

